# Easter dinner in the BGE now



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Just put the leg of lamb in the BGE at 4 PM and it should be ready around 6:30 or so. Cut slits in leg and stuffed them with garlic slices and rosemary about 15 on each side, coated with olive oil and sprinkled with sea salt and cracked pepper.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I too BGE today..rib eyes....no pix. Have a great Easter.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been working this whole week...no BGE fer me!!! Ole lady is cooking me some fried chicken and some http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/knock-out-cornbread-110399/!!!!



Can't wait ta eat!!!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I love lamb, goat too. Sadly my wife won't touch either so I smoked a chicken and a slab of baby back ribs. Are you going to foil it at any point?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

301bLLC said:


> I love lamb, goat too. Sadly my wife won't touch either so I smoked a chicken and a slab of baby back ribs. Are you going to foil it at any point?


I have a freezer full of goat and lamb, that I was going to cook today. Sadly, I will be enjoying cafeteria food instead.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

301bLLC said:


> I love lamb, goat too. Sadly my wife won't touch either so I smoked a chicken and a slab of baby back ribs. Are you going to foil it at any point?


I'm w/ ya...like lamb but the ole lady doesn't and have the kids turned against me too...every once in a while I buy a small pack of chops to make me happy happy happy!!!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Kim you should have waited a few days and had us over for dinner you still can make some sandwich for fishing


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is It ready to carve and I will have to say that it's delicious!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I slow grilled it in the BGE, set the temperature at 300 F, took out the plate setter. put the stainless grid in, tin foil in the bottom of the V rack pan (keeps from burning the stuff dry making clean up easier), leg of lamb in the V rack and in the pan. Stuck the food temperature probe into the thick part of the meat not touching bone, cooked it for 2hours and 45 minutes until the internal temperature reached 160 F and the Guru temperature controller beeped to let me know it was done.

Tasty with salad, mashed potatoes, asparagus, horseradish sauce for the lamb, loaf of Italian bread, a bottle of Mare Sole and a raspberry elegance cake for desert.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Kim,
Where dod you get the leg of lamb? That certainly looks good. Try Atomic horseradish sauce. It is my favorite.
Irish


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Kim

Lamb looks good. Doing mine today as I BBQd Saturday. I make a rub out of I part each of black pepper, dried rosemary, dried garlic and salt. I grind it to a flour in a spice grinder and rub it like a brisket and set overnight. Onto the Komodo until it's 135 internal temp.

Tony: Horseradish is for beef. Mint sauce or jelly for lamb


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> ...Tasty with salad, mashed potatoes, asparagus, horseradish sauce for the lamb, loaf of Italian bread, a bottle of Mare Sole and a raspberry elegance cake for desert.


What??? No mint jelly?



Sent using taptalk


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

@ Mike I agree. I used to work at Skopelos and enjoyed thier lamb every Easter.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah the mint jelly is traditional but I kind of developed a taste for horseradish so I used it to make a creamy sauce. It's probably a sin but I put a little in my BBQ sauces, hollandaise sauce, tuna dip and anything I want to give a little kick to. I prefer it over hot peppers.


----------

